# Best hand made pipe for around $150?



## CrankyChris (Apr 9, 2009)

I need another.

Any suggestions?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a ton of nice estate pipes available at and around that price point. www.smokingpipes.com is worth a look.

For new pipes, I'd put in a vote for Boswell... www.boswellpipes.com. Yes, a lot of them look pretty clunky but I have a gorgeous 1/4 bent poker that is large in size as I like them, has a beautiful walnut finish to accentuate the grain, and smokes wonderfully. I think it was $120. Broke in very quickly, the various bores are drilled exactly where they need to be, it is nicely balanced (not too heavy on the jaw), and is now one of my favorite pipes overall for fit and finish.

The down side is that if you find one you like, better jump on it because they sell quickly - and I mean quickly!... like in 15 minutes of being posted, in many cases.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

The CS POY Tinsky (Coral) is one of my favorite pipes and is IMO well worth $150. Here is an example of a coral series pipe.

Coral Carves


----------



## selleri (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd buy a Cavicchi.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> There are a ton of nice estate pipes available at and around that price point. www.smokingpipes.com is worth a look.
> 
> For new pipes, I'd put in a vote for Boswell... www.boswellpipes.com. Yes, a lot of them look pretty clunky but I have a gorgeous 1/4 bent poker that is large in size as I like them, has a beautiful walnut finish to accentuate the grain, and smokes wonderfully. I think it was $120. Broke in very quickly, the various bores are drilled exactly where they need to be, it is nicely balanced (not too heavy on the jaw), and is now one of my favorite pipes overall for fit and finish.
> 
> The down side is that if you find one you like, better jump on it because they sell quickly - and I mean quickly!... like in 15 minutes of being posted, in many cases.


Stop sending hyperklinks. I click on them and reach for my VISA card. The Boswells are beautiful.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

AcworthAl said:


> Stop sending hyperklinks. I click on them and reach for my VISA card. The Boswells are beautiful.


Next time you reach for your Visa card, pick me up a couple of Nanna Ivarsson pipes. Or just Nanna herself.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Next time you reach for your Visa card, pick me up a couple of Nanna Ivarsson pipes. Or just Nanna herself.


I tried to but SmokingPipes was sold out of all of her pipes.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

AcworthAl said:


> Stop sending hyperklinks. I click on them and reach for my VISA card.


:biggrin: Funny how that works...


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

All I can say is that my new Boswell poker smokes great.


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

Do you mean briar only? Because you can buy a hell of a meer for that price. My large IMP only cost $120. You can get just about any Tekin meerschaum for under $150 as well.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Much depends on what you're looking for. Collectible (go for an as-yet unheralded pipemaker whose work you admire) or smoker? Conventional shape or freehand? Large bowl or small? Etc., etc.


----------



## jamesstew (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll throw in my vote for Nording. I have one freehand and two of his standard shapes and they are all exceptional.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Johs is pretty good briar for the buck. He was the top maker under Bjarne, they have the same look and feel as the late Bjarne Neilsen's pipes.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Frency's Pipes has some very nice Danbarks, I have a few, they are mostly under 150, very nicely made, but on the small side. They smoke great. I think dollar for dollar they are one of the best pipes out there.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I love my Pete 68, picked it up for about $90, & it was well worth the price.


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

1. Cavicchi. Flawless drilling and engineered by the man who made his own pipe to become all time Guiness Book of World Record slow smoking champ. Roughly $148, delivered new. Personally my highest recommendation.

2. Randy Wiley Galleon series. Generous briar size, great drill roughly $150 delivered.

3. Savinelli Milano Handmade, or Naturale Handmade series. Roughly $100-$110

4. IMP Meerschaum: Starts in high 80's

5. Neerup: Starts in low 70's

6. Johs: Starts in high sixties



CrankyChris said:


> I need another.
> 
> Any suggestions?


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

Just my personal observation, but Mogens work, as good as it was a Bjarne, moved up a considrable notch when his pipes started coming from "his" company. He is doing some very elegant shaping right now.



RJpuffs said:


> Johs is pretty good briar for the buck. He was the top maker under Bjarne, they have the same look and feel as the late Bjarne Neilsen's pipes.


----------



## CrankyChris (Apr 9, 2009)

Bear Graves said:


> 1. Cavicchi. Flawless drilling and engineered by the man who made his own pipe to become all time Guiness Book of World Record slow smoking champ. Roughly $148, delivered new. Personally my highest recommendation.
> 
> 2. Randy Wiley Galleon series. Generous briar size, great drill roughly $150 delivered.
> 
> ...


I was looking at those sandblasted Cavicchi's as well as some of the Randy Wileys - I like his big billiards - though I think they would break my teeth with all that weight and length. I've also looked at the Savilelli's. I appreciate your comments - I have ordered several from S.P.s - Stanwells and a cheap "Georgetown" a couple of months ago. I'll keep these in mind on my next purchase. (I almost ordered an estate SJ Maximo Friday- but some jerk bought it first 

I ended up getting a Barling from my local B&M. It looks exactly like this:









I was told it was a transition piece. It has lovely grain - no fills that I can find. I have mostly smaller danish shapes so I wanted a big Italian or English standard. I started to try to figure out exactly when it was made but it proved to be too difficult. The Barling's Make has "Barling's" arched over "make" . Ye Old Wood. T.V.F and a word in script that looks like it might say "Special" except it may start with an L. I'm pretty sure it ends with "...ial" I don't see a number, although there is some buffed out text that looks like it may start with a C? - then there are several blank spaces - and ends with a O or 0 or something similar. The other side says MADE IN ENGLAND.

Anyway, it's a nice smoker.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

Nice looking pipe, about as British Classic as it gets.


----------

